# Boris Giltburg vs Denis Kozhukhin in Prokofiev's War Sonatas?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone heard both of these pianists' recordings of Sonatas No.6,7,& 8? If so, how do they compare?


----------

